# Problema nell'accesso a localhost [RISOLTO]

## piero.turra

Ciao, ho il seguente problema: Non riesco ad accedere a cups e ad apache via http, come se non riuscissi a connettermi a localhost. Ho notato delle anomalie con netstat, infatti al posto dell'IP, che ci dovrebbe essere nella porta in ascolto, con cupsd (per esempio) ho 0.0.0.0:631. Il problema non sembra riguardare la configurazione di cupsd oppure apache, infatti inizialmente funzionavano entrambi, solo da qualche tempo non funzionano. Ho qualche problema anche con azureus(client bittorent), che mi dice che qualcosa è già in ascolto nella porta 127.0.0.1:3306, ma come si può vedere da netstat non è vero.

Mi sembra strano non vedere nesun 127.0.0.1 inell'output di netstat!

quì sotto l'output di netstat

```
Active Internet connections (only servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name   

tcp        0      0 192.168.0.5:139         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      5599/smbd           

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:3279            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      5820/skype.bin      

tcp        0      0 192.168.0.5:445         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      5599/smbd           

tcp        0      0 :::43155                :::*                    LISTEN      6112/java           

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:1026            0.0.0.0:*                           5820/skype.bin      

udp        0      0 192.168.0.5:137         0.0.0.0:*                           5609/nmbd           

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:137             0.0.0.0:*                           5609/nmbd           

udp        0      0 192.168.0.5:138         0.0.0.0:*                           5609/nmbd           

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:138             0.0.0.0:*                           5609/nmbd           

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:3279            0.0.0.0:*                           5820/skype.bin      

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*                           5518/cupsd          

udp        0      0 :::40862                :::*                                6112/java           

udp        0      0 :::16680                :::*                                6112/java           

udp        0      0 ::ffff:192.168.0.5:1082 :::*                                6112/java           

udp        0      0 :::43866                :::*                                6112/java           

```

grazie in anticipo dell'aiutoLast edited by piero.turra on Thu Mar 01, 2007 7:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

cosa contiene il file /etc/hosts?

----------

## piero.turra

Ecco il mio file /etc/hosts, però è uguale a quello sull'altro pc, dove tutto funziona.

```
# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

192.168.0.5     glamdring #IP del mio PC

127.0.0.1       localhost

192.168.0.4     narsil #Indirizzo dell'altro PC

```

----------

## Kind_of_blue

per me dovrebbe assomigliare di piu a:

```

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases 

192.168.0.5     glamdring.DOMINIO  glamdring

127.0.0.1       glamdring.DOMINIO glamdring localhost 

192.168.0.4     narsil.DOMINIO narsil 

```

Dove devi sostituire il nome del tuo dominio

----------

## Scen

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> per me dovrebbe assomigliare di piu a:
> 
> ```
> 
> # IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases 
> ...

 

Non è indispensabile mettere anche il dominio, per un utilizzo locale. La tua configurazione è necessaria, per quanto ne so, se si vuole far apparire correttamente il dominio della macchina nelle console, tramite il messaggio di /etc/issue

----------

## Kind_of_blue

ok, ma in 127.0.0.1 non ci vuole comunque sia il localhost che il nome della macchina?

EDITO: comunque pure io, nonostante abbia tutto funzionante ... con apache in funzione, non ho il 127.0.0.1 in listening

----------

## piero.turra

Comunque non credo la cosa dipenda dalla configurazione di questo file, infatti nell'altro computer è uguale e funziona tutto.

----------

## piero.turra

Problema risolto!

Invece di netmount in al boot avviavo solo net.eth0, quindi net.lo non si avviava... e si sa che se non avvio l'interfaccia di loopback non posso accedervi  :Laughing: 

grazie lo stesso dell'aiuto

----------

## Scen

Bene!  :Cool:  Aggiungi il famoso tag "[RISOLTO]" al titolo di questa discussione.

----------

